# I need the tractor supply homemade mineral site recipe...



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

Fork it over boys...


----------



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

Just buy their cattle mineral or whichever 50lb bag that costs about $12. It has some trace mineral in it. You can also buy the plain old salt bag and add that to it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Copied this from an old thread I have bookmarked. 


Print this off and take with you.
WHITETAIL DEER HOMEMADE MINERAL MIX RECIPE
Ingredients: Makes 200 lbs. for about $23.00
1 part Di-calcium phosphate, this is a dairy feed additive bought at feed stores.
Comes in 50lb. Bags at around $11.00 you need one bag.
2 parts Trace mineral salt, the red and loose kind without the medications.
Comes in 50lb bags at around $5.00 you need 2 bags.
1 part stalk salt, ice cream salt
Comes in 50 lb. bags at around $2.00 you need 1 bag.
Directions:
-use a 3 pound or similar size coffee can to use as your measure for each part of the mix.
-mix altogether well but not until ready to use keep ingredients separate until ready to put to use.
-dig or tear up a circle in the soil about 36 inches wide and about 6 inches deep.
-mix your mineral mixture with the soil.
maintenance:
-replenish in 6 months with fresh supply of mineral and then each year there after.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Made a big batch of that exact recipe and deer have never touched it, no matter where I have put it out.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Dumors Spring Mineral and Mor-m-lass dried molasses.

You won't regret it

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Made a big batch of that exact recipe and deer have never touched it, no matter where I have put it out.


Same here that's why I use what I posted above.

Joe


----------



## megavites (Jul 14, 2015)

use the Record Rack mineral and mix in some Mor-M-Las....works like a charm


----------



## caswell80 (Feb 23, 2009)

We use this at all of our mineral sights and the deer use them consistently. I have used these sights to get thousands of trail cam pics over the years. In the spring I when I refresh the sights I top dress it with a food attractant or molasses...(whatever I find on clearance and use very little at each sight to keep cost down)


Perfect Harvest said:


> Copied this from an old thread I have bookmarked.
> 
> 
> Print this off and take with you.
> ...


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

I use Grape (Or Whatever kind) Kool-Aide as the attractant for any mineral.


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

Perfect Harvest said:


> Copied this from an old thread I have bookmarked.
> 
> 
> Print this off and take with you.
> ...


id love to know where that person was getting the mix for those prices... i live in the middle of cattle/farm country and right now im paying:
$20 for di cal _ had to special order this from feed store as they only carry mono cal now 1- 50 lb bag
$8 for stock salt 2-50 lb bags
$8 for trace minerals 1- 50lb bag
$20 for molasses 1 - 50 lb bag

Mix all equally, then till up area and add 1/2 the mix. till in that part of the mix. Spread the rest down over the top and rake flat. Place a salt block in the middle (this will deteriorate into the ground with rains and keep refreshing it) and pour a jug of the liquid molasses over the top of the block. The dried molasses will bring them in. The di cal and trace minerals is what you want them to eat, the salt is just to stomach the bad taste of the di cal. 

BEFORE


AFTER


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

Here's mine


----------



## Michigandr (Aug 1, 2013)

Billie said:


> Here's mine


Me too, but the last ones i got were $4.99.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

Michigandr said:


> Me too, but the last ones i got were $4.99.


I will wait for them to go on sale, then stock up. You can stack them in a corner and they will last forever, just waiting to be put out. No mixing, no mess, DONE. And my latest cam pics show the deer STILL love them!


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Michigandr said:


> Me too, but the last ones i got were $4.99.


Where are these sold at?

sent from NASA


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Berdo said:


> Just buy their cattle mineral or whichever 50lb bag that costs about $12. It has some trace mineral in it. You can also buy the plain old salt bag and add that to it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use this every year, hundreds of pics of deer tearing it up.


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

Those trace mineral blocks are not the same... they are %95-%98 salt. The di-cal is what benefits the growth you are looking for. Those salt blocks and trace mineral blocks are great for inventory purposes. 

sold at any farm store, co-ops, TSC, oreschylns, etc


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

Here's my mix, but it's $53 total now from the feed mill..,..WHITETAIL DEER HOMEMADE MINERAL MIX RECIPE*
Ingredients: Makes 200 lbs. for about $23.00*

1 part Di-calcium phosphate, this is a dairy feed additive bought at feed stores.*
Comes in 50lb Bags at around $11.00 you need one bag.*

2 parts Trace mineral salt, the red and loos kind without the medications.*
Comes in 50lb Bags at around $5.00 you need two bags.*

1 part Stock salt, ice cream salt.*
Comes in 50lb Bags at around $2.00 you need one bag.*

Directions:*

-Use a 3 pound or similar size coffee can to use as your measure for each part of the mix.

-Mix all together well but not until read to use, keep ingredients separate until ready to put to use.*

-Dig or tear up a circle in the soil about 36 inches wide and about 6 inches deep.*

-Mix your mineral mixture with the soil.*

Maintenance:*

-Replenish in 6 months with fresh supply of mineral, and then each year there after


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

I just buy the 50lb mineral block for 5$. Deer love it


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

MI1 said:


> Where are these sold at?
> 
> sent from NASA


Tractor supply


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

jeff25 said:


> Tractor supply


What are the contents...% 

sent from NASA


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

12-Ringer said:


> Same here that's why I use what I posted above.
> 
> Joe


I added dried molasses to the mix and success.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HardForBone (Aug 15, 2016)

Everlasting Trophy Rock.... Let me know if you're interested.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s254_GXVrjc


----------



## CalCoHunter (Aug 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Made a big batch of that exact recipe and deer have never touched it, no matter where I have put it out.


That's odd, I've used it on several properties in MO and end up with big holes in the ground just about every time.


----------



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)

Equal parts of trace mineral salts, and dicalcium phosphate. 
Pour it on a rotted stump or log and it will be eaten down to the roots. It will soak into the rotted wood after a rain or two and the deer and bear will eat it to the roots.


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

HardForBone said:


> Everlasting Trophy Rock.... Let me know if you're interested.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s254_GXVrjc


Check is in the mail. :darkbeer:


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

jeff25 said:


> View attachment 4691825


Ok..
So I just went to tractor supply and purchased 2 of the 50lb trace minerals block. $5.99 a piece....Deal!
I'm quite certain I'm done with trophy rock.









Here is the loose minerals in a bag. 50lb bag for $7.99
I will try this as well....way less than trophy rock mineral 465 or whatever it's called...









sent from NASA


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

MI1 said:


> Ok..
> So I just went to tractor supply and purchased 2 of the 50lb trace minerals block. $5.99 a piece....Deal!
> I'm quite certain I'm done with trophy rock.
> 
> ...


You can bust that block into 2 or 4 pieces. Just put it on a stump. It lasts longer that way than on the ground if it rains a lot. When it's gone, they will eat the stump.


----------



## Deerslayer3071 (Jan 24, 2012)

i have notice if a mineral isnt in the ground thats in ur mineral block the deer wont touch it. i have tried lucky buck and the deer here on the farm wont use it. but when i used trophy rock they tear it up.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

12-Ringer said:


> Same here that's why I use what I posted above.
> 
> Joe


I can't keep them out of it. Several pictures a day all spring and summer long.


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

From what I have seen nothing works like Trophy Rock...They absolutely destroy that stuff
I got a bunch of stuff at the feed store today, mixed it up, added some koolaide and molasses and poured it all in a wide shallow hole...i will keep y'all posted.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Honolua said:


> I use Grape (Or Whatever kind) Kool-Aide as the attractant for any mineral.


I use jello. Lol


----------



## ub1243 (Apr 8, 2006)

i use the tractor supply block.
i set it dimple up. and add a local guys attractant. i pour that in the dimple.
gets some scent out and helps them find the block.
i add corn to the mix, just because.


----------



## montavonm (Nov 20, 2015)

jeff25 said:


> I just buy the 50lb mineral block for 5$. Deer love it


I second this, only the deer I see prefer the white salt only block over the brown mineral block


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Honolua said:


> From what I have seen nothing works like Trophy Rock...They absolutely destroy that stuff
> I got a bunch of stuff at the feed store today, mixed it up, added some koolaide and molasses and poured it all in a wide shallow hole...i will keep y'all posted.


How did this turn out?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

12-Ringer said:


> Dumors Spring Mineral and Mor-m-lass dried molasses.
> 
> You won't regret it
> 
> Joe



Mix this 50-50?


----------



## rangerdanger (Mar 20, 2014)

I've had success with the brown trace mineral. Had deer still hitting it in October.


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

Stockade brand Super 6 mineral works great. Mostly calcium and phosphorous, max salt content of 12%.


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

I've had tremendous results with 50lbs trace mineral salt, 5 lbs. Soda Ash, and grape kool aid


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

Dig a hole and bury the 50 pound block...
Sprinkle some generic grape Kool Aid on top...
Do this 2 springs in a row...
The 3rd spring the hole will be belly deep...
Just throw another block in it...


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Back in the day before trail cams this is what my Dad would use. I am going back to the basics. These are from this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

benkharr said:


> Back in the day before trail cams this is what my Dad would use. I am going back to the basics. These are from this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This is what I do. Works just as good as any special mineral I've bought. For $5 you can't beat it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

Billie said:


> Here's mine


Enough said.


----------

